# Best way to crown a TT flat box



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

Got a new tape tech flat box and want put more crown in the brass blade holder, so looking for any input thanks<br>


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Keep pressure on box, and rub blade area across a 2x4 or a door jam.

You sure you need more crown, what size box is it?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Pull the blade out and you should be able to bend/adjust the brass so it has a nice crown. Re-install the blade, and it should be good to go. Had a box years ago that we had to modify the mounting holes so we could get more of a crown out of it. I don't know why Tape Tech doesn't take care of this at the factory like everyone else, but they don't.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Keep pressure on box, and rub blade area across a 2x4 or a door jam.
> 
> You sure you need more crown, what size box is it?


Some of the Tape Tech boxes are just ridiculous when you get them. I was using a friends that had to be run on 1 or 0 for flats. The factory should really take care of this with how much they cost. With my Drywall Master, and Columbia boxes they were perfect right out the box. Put them on 0, and you want some mud? I got your f#ckin mud right here!:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

j.a.g drywall said:


> Got a new tape tech flat box and want put more crown in the brass blade holder, so looking for any input thanks<br>


You've been around here long enough to have read posts on different manufacturer's boxes. So my input would be Why did you bother with TT? As Mudslinger said, "With my Drywall Master, and Columbia boxes they were perfect right out the box."


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

*crowning*

Hey thanks guys, you know i have'nt used it yet so maybe i'll return it. So would you go DM or Columbia? i've had North Star for years witch I did like. So i've been out of the box buying market for a while.


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

By the way Mudslinger i see your out of Minnespolis I'm from Farmington.Neighbors almost.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

j.a.g drywall said:


> So would you go DM or Columbia?


If especially the size is a 7 or 10" TT that you bought, I'd go with an 8" or 10" Columbia Fat Boy. Nice to have the extra volume for production.

For 12", Columbia? Don't know DM boxes, except for their 5.5". It isn't the quality of my Columbias. Maybe their larger boxes are better?

I went with a std. size Columbia for 12". I found it easier to handle and finesse with than 12" Fat Boys.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> If especially the size is a 7 or 10" TT that you bought, I'd go with an 8" or 10" Columbia Fat Boy. Nice to have the extra volume for production.


That reminds me..... what size box do you have when the blade is 8" but the effective coverage is 7" (between skids/shoes).......string theory me that one Einstein  :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> That reminds me..... what size box do you have when the blade is 8" but the effective coverage is 7" (between skids/shoes).......string theory me that one Einstein  :jester:


Certainly. The answer is my box is built 4th dimensionally:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=RfW1NYvV0PM

:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, K-man: If I'm reading you right......TT doesn't make an 8" and Columbia doesn't make a 7" Fat Boy (but they do make a 7" std. size box). So I bumped the size up from 7" TT to 8" Fat Boy.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Certainly. The answer is my box is built 4th dimensionally:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=RfW1NYvV0PM
> 
> :whistling2:


You're just trying to screw with my spaghetti :blink:.
Actually, I don't even know what breed my 7" - 8" box is, it was my very first one I got 2nd hand, my best guess is an old DM, no colour, just a number stamped on it, tapetech blades fit it though.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

j.a.g drywall said:


> By the way Mudslinger i see your out of Minnespolis I'm from Farmington.Neighbors almost.


When I kept my scrap truck down in your area, I had Farmington Truck Center do the work on it. My older brother lives over in Vermillion still.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Once you get them dialed in they work nice. I just think TT should have them ready to go for a guy.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I switched from TT boxes to Columbia and it just pissed me off. I never knew how they were really supposed to run as the guy who taught me taping had just started using boxes about a month before he canned me and they were TT's as well. So for over a year I was running my TT's on 1 or 2. The other day I got to run my new Columbia 12" FB for the first time (thanks toontown!) and it was beautiful, I ran it on 4 or 5 and it was perfect, if I ran my TT on 5 it would leave a negative crown, big fat edges. That 12" FB is a monster, holds a ****-ton of mud, I was worried it would be hard to handle but it was awesome, I also run ultralight mud which is supposed to be. 30% lighter so it offsets the 30% extra the FB holds.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You're just trying to screw with my spaghetti :blink:.
> Actually, I don't even know what breed my 7" - 8" box is, it was my very first one I got 2nd hand, my best guess is an old DM, no colour, just a number stamped on it, tapetech blades fit it though.


Post a pic of your boxes shagger, someone on here could tell you what they are, don't you want to know who the father of your children is

My guess is Tape Master:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Post a pic of your boxes shagger, someone on here could tell you what they are, don't you want to know who the father of your children is
> 
> My guess is Tape Master:thumbup:


Ok then....whats my box? :smartass:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Good chance it is a Tape Master Box. It has the same wheels my Dads TM boxes from 1985 have on them. Those wheels last forever, just have to clean the dried mud off them a little more often.


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

Well After reading all the feed back I'm going Columbia. I'll return my TT


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudslinger said:


> Good chance it is a Tape Master Box. It has the same wheels my Dads TM boxes from 1985 have on them. Those wheels last forever, just have to clean the dried mud off them a little more often.


The latches are homemade, it originally had a screw in each side to stop the lid opening.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

They look like my columbia boxes which are very old .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> The latches are homemade, it originally had a screw in each side to stop the lid opening.


Maybe send a PM off to Aaron, with a link to the thread. Then he could tell you if their Columbia. Maybe their Antiques or something, and worth a lot of money.:jester:

If Aaron says no, then I would also say TM

Thank goodness they got rid of those old steel wheels, they could dig into the drywall when the weather got humid


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ok then....whats my box? :smartass:


 Thanks for those pics Kiwiman! It helped me out A bunch!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They look like Tape Worm to me.
I went back and looked. No they don't look like Tape Worm.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Try Tapemaster!:thumbsup:


----------

